

Selling Your Soul to Work at Apple  - denzil_correa
http://it-jobs.fins.com/Articles/SBB0001424052970203718504577180913702818478/Selling-Your-Soul-to-Work-at-Apple

======
Derbasti
I think Apple could have reached the pinnacle of its life. Maybe it is not
such a great idea to start there now. It certainly has a few more productive
years to go, but it feels like the decline might be in sight.

~~~
denzil_correa
A lot of people get the same feeling. However, I feel they would still be at
their pinnacle but lose it's "Steve Jobs" charm.

